# Olives ?



## shanej (May 20, 2008)

Hi, Started yesterday on a Keto diet for 6 weeks. Then I will be moving onto carb cyling. Just juggling around with some foods. I found some olives and feta in a tub 100g breakdown is

200 Cals

3.4 Pro

0.3 Carbs

20.1 Fat

This looks good to me but can somebody confirm olives/feta are OK

Thanks

Shane


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Mainly omega 9 fatty acids, or monounsaturates. These are pretty neutral fats, no real health benefits and nothing nasty like omega 6's. So basically it's just good safe keto fat. The saturated fats in the feta will also be cool on keto.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Olives are OK but tend to be very salty here.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, cool, good to go.....

Even pork scratchings are ok............lol

I at alot of bacon on a keto diet and lost alot of weight fast.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

dixie normus said:


> Olives are OK but tend to be very salty here.


Salt is no problem if you drinking lots of water. The body will just flush what it doesn't want. Also you should be drinking lots of water on keto, 3ltrs per day minimum.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Salt is no problem if you drinking lots of water. The body will just flush what it doesn't want. Also you should be drinking lots of water on keto, 3ltrs per day minimum.


Too much salt means the potassium / sodium balance gets upset.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Olives are a good choice for any high fat diet - monounsaturated fats don't have the potential to negatively affect inflammation or markers of atherosclerosis like saturated fats and some polyunsaturated fats do, so are good to use.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

dixie normus said:


> Too much salt means the potassium / sodium balance gets upset.


Sorry forgot to mention take a potassium supp


----------



## shanej (May 20, 2008)

Thanks, looks like the olives are going in the diet then. Pork scratchings ???


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

shanej said:


> Thanks, looks like the olives are going in the diet then. Pork scratchings ???


I'm up with Porkies mate, great snack on keto, just keep it within your macro calorie count and they are good to go!!


----------

